# Modifier 62 two surgeons



## lmz0330 (Oct 6, 2010)

When two surgeons, co-surgeons perform a surgery do they both have to have at least one procedure that they both bill with the modifier 62. Or is this used to indicate that a surgery was performed and they both did 100 % of two different surgeries at the same time

thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 6, 2010)

the 62 modifier is used when two surgeons perform distinctly different parts of the same procedure, so they must both document a procedure note that details what part of the procedure was performed and at what point the other surgeon step in.. both bill the same procedure code with the 62 modifier, the reimbursement is 62.5% of the allowable.


----------



## lmz0330 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Thank You*

Thank you for your help.  That makes sense, otherwise you get into unbundling etc.


----------

